# Who else has been waiting for their order to ship from the first day of the fire sale



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just me? Great. Seriously, I bought it on the first day, august 20th, and im still waiting, hasn't even shipped yet. I see a lot of people complaining about WebOS, wanting android, well seriously, at least you HAVE webOS. I'm still tabletless 

Anybody else in my situation?

Actually my touchpad case i ordered last week already arrived, but its a sad thought. Ive got a case but no touchpad to fill it with 

At this rate they'll have ice cream sandwich out on the touchpad before i actually even GET a touchpad.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Just me? Great. Seriously, I bought it on the first day, august 20th, and im still waiting, hasn't even shipped yet. I see a lot of people complaining about WebOS, wanting android, well seriously, at least you HAVE webOS. I'm still tabletless
> 
> Anybody else in my situation?
> 
> ...


I Ordered mine a day after you, from two places... still don't have


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

we're all in the same boat here, they've started to ship 8/20 orders in the morning. go to the forum and check out my post and list your web order number so we have a good idea of who's getting theirs and whose is getting filled out.


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

sry man, well at least u might get one. i was lucky enough to have bought mine over the counter, but when i left there was maybe 200 people in line, and only 20 TP's left.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel you guys. I wasn't expecting to buy one myself, but then find myself scrambling to find one on Sunday, after it was sold out everywhere. Ordered from OnSale, only to get canceled. I finally find one on QVC as a bundle, which was a great deal and finally received mine. Also ordered a second from OnSale today and expect it to arrive next week possibly. Sucks that you guys ordered way before I did, yet you still didn't get yours, while I got mine and currently waiting on the second to arrive.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

as with gamer, i was scrambling around late (as in LATE) sunday and ordered from OnSale. good thing mine actually arrived or i'd have not bothered to follow up and would be missing all the love.


----------



## mpinson (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope this doesn't end up like last time, I ordered and then got it cancelled.


----------



## mkjolaf (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally getting mine from Office Max this Monday.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

mkjolaf said:


> Finally getting mine from Office Max this Monday.


Lucky 

Still haven't even got a shipping confirmation.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Just me? Great. Seriously, I bought it on the first day, august 20th, and im still waiting, hasn't even shipped yet. I see a lot of people complaining about WebOS, wanting android, well seriously, at least you HAVE webOS. I'm still tabletless
> 
> Anybody else in my situation?
> 
> ...


You're really not missing much, I got mine within the first week of the fire sale & have used it a grand total of maybe 2hours.


----------



## trapntan (Jul 16, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> You're really not missing much, I got mine within the first week of the fire sale & have used it a grand total of maybe 2hours.


I'm with you, if I could've bought android with it for another 100 or so, I would have. WebOS is a joke, it's no wonder they had to cut the price by several hundred bucks to sell any. Nice tablet, crap OS. CM will come through though...fingers crossed

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

From what ive seen in videos in stuff, WebOS looks rather cool 

Anyway...
MY TABLET FINALLY SHIPPED. FINALLY. OVER A MONTH LATER. FINALLY.

Wonder when it will arrive :3


----------



## mrviper100 (Aug 31, 2011)

I ordered on the 20th. (three different orders) I got one right away, two today :grin: and three more show back ordered. Make sure to upgrade to version 3.0.2. Works great for web browsing and email, but waiting for Android port.


----------

